# Breeds/4-H



## Barefoot Pony (Dec 26, 2010)

Can anyone give me any suggestions on different breeds of goats? I want get at least one Nubian if possible, but someone told me that an Oberhasli will win more ribbons. (I plan on doing 4-H)

 Does anyone recommend any breeds for milk quality, friendliness, ability to win ribbons, and any other good qualities you can think of?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 26, 2010)

I show oberhaslis in 4-H, and they're so nice and friendly. I don't think any one breed will get more ribbons, it's just the quality of the goat that matters. They're very smart, and soooooooooo friendly. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 26, 2010)

If there are no other Obs, you'll probably win your class (you rarely see Obs in classes around here).
Nubians are usually one of the biggest classes, so it's harder to win unless you have a really superior animal.

I do adore Obs, they are super smart and loving.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 26, 2010)

Where we are it's all Alpines.  Didn't even see ONE Nubian at the either of the county fairs.  Can't wait to see what our little doe does with being the only one


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 27, 2010)

The oberhaslis are really popular here, more so than the alpines! They're both very large classes, though.


----------



## Barefoot Pony (Dec 27, 2010)

Are there any other breeds that would be good? (Just in case we can't find anyone who has an Oberhasli kid).


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2010)

The breed doesn't really matter....the quality of the goat does.  
ALL of the dairy breeds 'could' win.  
Try and find some breeders and go meet some goats...
See which ones YOU like, and ask about their herd health, milking ability, if they show ask to look at some udders.


----------



## Barefoot Pony (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you know any qualities or things that I should look for on the utters and the rest of the goats?


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 30, 2010)

All I know is udders shouldn't be saggy or have more than 2 nice looking teats.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 2, 2011)

Go with the breed that you are going to enjoy the most. Don't pick one just because you think it will win more ribbons. A prize winning goat isn't all that wonderful if you can't stand its personality at home. 

The major dairy breeds are Nubians, Alpine, Oberhasli, LaMancha, Saanen, Toggenburg, and Nigerian Dwarf. Research them and see what you like, and what is available and within your price range. Conformation and production ability will mean a lot more in the show ring than breed, so pay close attention to that. 

For a milking doe, you want a well built, capacious udder. There should be two teats with one functioning orifice apiece. The teats should be long enough to be easy to milk by hand, but not so long that they are saggy. There shouldn't be any bumps or spurs on the teats, or hard lumps in the udder. The teats should be placed so that they do not point outward too much, they should hang straight down. When viewed from the side with a full udder, you want to see it split in thirds--one third in front of the legs, one third hidden behind, and one third behind the legs. The rear attachment of the udder should be high and tight, there should be plenty of width between the rear legs, a good medial dividing the two halves of the udder, and a strong fore attachment. The doe should be long in the body, have plenty of capacity through the body to easily carry kids during pregnancy and still have room for a healthy big rumen, she should be wide through the hips to have easy births. She should have a long, slender neck, loose skin, and a head that fits her breed character. She should have a flat topline (not a saggy sway back or a humped up one) and should stand "uphill" with her front half a bit taller than her rear. She should have smooth shoulders and stand straight on all four feet, no bent over knees, feet that toe in or out, or hocks that point in or out. When viewed from the side, the hocks should have a nice angle to them, you don't want to see a doe with hind legs that are really straight like posts. She needs a nice temperament too, you're going to have a hard time showing one that is stubborn and refuses to lead or that kicks the judge when he tries to examine her.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Everything here is Meat Goats. All of them Boar goats and all of them market and auction projects. There was only one dairy goat last year and he was a ND weather. 

We love our La Manchas. They are tame and calm and good milkers. I love our Bridget!


----------

